

Seemorejs: A jQuery framework for collapse and expand of html. - noahsark769
https://github.com/noahsark769/seemorejs

======
pygorex
Title nitpick: jQuery is a framework. Seemorejs is a jQuery plugin.

I don't really see a use case for this plugin. It seems like a less useful
version of toggle: <http://api.jquery.com/toggle/>

